# La terrasse « de redressement »



## aCLR (27 Juin 2018)

…









_Alors c'est vous, la bande d'habitués qu'on m'a envoyé modérer ?! 


Et bah, laissez-moi vous dire qu'on va bien s'marrer !? 


Que ce soit bien clair entre nous ! Avec moi, les squatteurs, les floodeurs, les quémandeurs et autres empêcheurs de filer droit ont du mouron à s'faire !
Je vais te les supplicier à la sauce iPod, que ça va pas traîner ! 


Vous m'avez bien compris, tas de chair ramollie par la bière et la chaleur !?
Vos caprices c'est fini ! 


Vous faîtes un faux-pas, c'est dix pompes !
Vous en faîtes un second, c'est vingt de plus !
Et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ce que vous ne puissiez plus vous relever ! 


C'est compris ?!_


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2018)

Donc mes cocos, on se met en rang d'oignons et on décline son matricule ! 

Et qu'ça saute* ! 

*ou pas…


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

J'adoooorre les oignons sautés!


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> c'est dix pompes !



pour ceux qui ne se rappellent pas ou plus du temps de la _coloniale_, il fallait gueuler:

- en descendant: *"chuis trop con"*

- en remontant: *"pour baiser Brigitte Bardot"  *_et ainsi de suite.. .._


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2018)

C'est la permanence d'été qui s'installe ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> J'adoooorre les oignons sautés!



Manière amusante de qualifier les modos !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2018)

*a*djudant *C*rame*L*a*R*ecrue *a* en*C*ore pété *L*a du*R*ite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2018)




----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous faîtes un faux-pas, c'est dix pompes !


A bière ?



aCLR a dit:


> on décline son matricule


Comment veux-tu ?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _Vous faîtes un faux-pas, c'est dix pompes !
> Vous en faîtes un second, c'est vingt de plus !_


Tu nous trouves la formule pour 7 faux pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> …
> 
> _Alors c'est vous, la bande d'habitués qu'on m'a envoyé modérer ?!
> Et bah, laissez-moi vous dire qu'on va bien s'marrer !?
> ...



 ... Dans ton rêve ouais ! ... 

J'ai toujours détesté l'autorité induite par des personnes qui n'ont pas mérité mon respect ! Car, oui, le respect se mérite !
Je dois tenir ça de mon Père qui me répétait souvent : "Tu prends un "con" ... Tu lui donnes 10 grammes d'autorité ... Et t'en fais un dictateur !" ... 

Sacré Pa !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "Tu prends un "con" ... Tu lui donnes 10 grammes d'autorité ... Et t'en fais un dictateur !"


À l’armée on appelait ça un sergent de semaine. Ça ne durait jamais longtemps.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Dans ton rêve ouais ! ...


Nan, nan, j'te jure Skippy, c'est bien vrai ! 



r e m y a dit:


> J'adoooorre les oignons sautés!


Je les préfère nouveaux, en botte(s) et pochés dans un bouillon ! 



flotow a dit:


> C'est la permanence d'été qui s'installe ?


En quelque sorte… 



Sly54 a dit:


> Tu nous trouves la formule pour 7 faux pas ?


T'essayes de me prendre au dépourvu ?! 
Pour la peine, tu vas me copier 777 fois la suite de fibonachos ! 



Romuald a dit:


> A bière ?


Qui c'est qui vient de se ramasser une petite semaine de tig du bar ?!  



macomaniac a dit:


> *a*djudant *C*rame*L*a*R*ecrue *a* en*C*ore pété *L*a du*R*ite


Adjudant mon cul ! 
Pelouse un jour, pelouse toujours ! 



Moonwalker a dit:


> À l’armée on appelait ça un sergent de semaine. Ça ne durait jamais longtemps.


Attends que je compte sur mes doigts…


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2018)

Himeji a dit:


>


Dans mes bras* ! 


* attention les bleubites, voilà ce qu'on appelle dans le jargon publicitaire un _teaser_ !


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2018)

que ce soit à l'école, en famille, à l'étranger, à l'armée, en entreprise, au clergé, au travail, en vacances, dans l'administration, les voisins, sur les routes, à la ville, à la campagne etc. j'ai toujours croisé à peu près les mêmes _*types*_ de femmes, hommes, enfants & vieillards.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "Tu prends un "con" ... Tu lui donnes 10 grammes d'autorité ... Et t'en fais un dictateur !" ...


Ça me rappelle quelqu'un, mais son nom m'échappe…


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça me rappelle quelqu'un, mais son nom m'échappe…



C'est pas les exemples qui manquent! 
Tu ne risques pas beaucoup de te trumper.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est pas les exemples qui manquent!
> Tu ne risques pas beaucoup de te trumper.


Ouais, le truc du mâle Alpha… Que si on ne voulait pas faire un truc qu'on pensait pas bien avant mais que notre bulbe nous poussait quand même à le faire en prenant bien soin d'étouffer toute idée contraire… C'est malheureusement inscrit dans nos gènes…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À l’armée on appelait ça un sergent de semaine. Ça ne durait jamais longtemps.



Effectivement !!!! 

Durant mes 2 années d'armée, le seul officier qui avait mon respect sans limite et pour qui j'aurais fait n'importe quoi, était le Padre de la compagnie qu'on surnommait Dien Bien (il avait fait l'Indochine) - Plus tout jeune, il nous accompagnait partout, participait à tous les exercices et il a toujours sauté avec nous (non ! Bande de nases, pas comme vous pensez ! ), que ce soit en Belgique, France (Po), Corse (Solenzara), Ecosse ou Turquie ... Personnalité charismatique toujours accompagné de son petit "autel de campagne", il avait un humour décapant et ne manquait jamais un bon mot.

Exemples : 

Un jour qu'il peinait sur la poste d'obstacles je lui lance : "Alors Padre, Dieu n'est pas avec vous aujourd'hui ?" et lui de répondre : "Si, si mon gars il est à côté de moi mais il refuse de porter mon sac" ... 

Une autre fois, dans l'avion, juste avant de sauter : "Allez les petits gars ! Dieu fera en sorte qu'on arrive entier au sol" et d'ajouter avec un sourire narquois : "Peut être !" ... 

Des types comme lui, je n'en ai plus jamais rencontré ... et ça m'a toujours manqué !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan, nan, j'te jure Skippy, c'est bien vrai !



Pffffff ! Encore du boulot en perspective !


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2018)

Petite question : si ma table pour l'apéritif penche :
1) je redresse ma table
2) je redresse ma terrasse

?


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Tu picoles jusqu'à ce que tout te paraisse parfaitement de niveau


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pffffff ! Encore du boulot en perspective !


C'est pt'et pour ça que tu as toujours bien arrivé au sol


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu picoles jusqu'à ce que tout te paraisse parfaitement de niveau


Je vais aller boire un peu d'eautre


----------



## PJG (27 Juin 2018)

Moi quand j'ai vu cette rubrique, j'ai foncé comme un idiot, ben oui je suis en train de carreler ma nouvelle terrasse.


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2018)

j'ai cliqué sur Canard Boiteux en pensait que c'était un post de aCLR sur iHimeji mais en fait non


----------



## baron (28 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un jour qu'il peinait sur la poste d'obstacles […]


J'ai bien ro !


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai toujours détesté l'autorité


Ça c'est de l'argument qui en jette ! 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> le respect se mérite !


Et celui-là, il est encore plus puissant ! 

Avec tout ça, Skippy, je crois bien que tu tiens la trame de ton homélie pour dimanche prochain. C'est tout à fait le genre de formules à l'emporte-pièces qui galvanisera tes troupes* !

*d'ici là, je vais te faire le mien, de speech, hi hi.


< - >

Tiens d'ailleurs, en parlant de troupe, le seul parmi les tiens qui était bien présent lorsque je faisais mes premières armes en ces lieux, c'est Técé. Bon, je sais bien que tu ne l'appelles pas vraiment par ce sobriquet. Tu lui préfères le diminutif d'un des anciens piliers du bar. Et je sais aussi que l'intéressé ne pourra, tout comme ta spygirl de ƒlotow, ni confirmer ni infirmer mes dires. Enfin, pas à moi directement mais il était là, le Técé, bien installé sous une autre identité.

Je te dis ça parce qu'à cette époque, je ne te croisais guère dans la place. Je te lisais par contre. C'est que j'en ai bouffé des sujets tous plus tordants les uns que les autres pour m'imprégner de l'esprit des lieux. Et à chaque fois, j'étais sûr que tu serais dedans. Quand ça n'était pas toi qui les animait, ces sujets poilants. Et tu me faisais rire. C'est que j'en ai usé du sopalin pour nettoyer les postillons atterrissant sur mon binôme clavier écran, chaque fois que je pouffais de vos âneries.

Et puis je me suis lancé. Et comme tout nouveau venu, j'ai pris des coups ! J'encaisse, tu ne peux pas savoir comme ! Et j'ai bien vite compris que les piliers d'alors me piquaient au vif pour ne connaître qu"une seule chose. La catégorie de nioube dans laquelle ils allaient me caser. Qu'est-ce qu'on s'est marré. Eux à me titiller pour me faire sortir de mes gonds et moi à m'enfoncer dans la dérision. Je retrouvais l'ambiance du café du coin. Et comme j'ai pas mal écumé les comptoirs, je me suis affirmé.

Même que l'année de mon arrivée, j'ai reçu le prix du meilleur nioube de l'année lors de la cérémonie des Lascars de Macgeneration. J'ai encore le trophée au fin fond d'un dossier de mon ordi. Des fois que quelqu'un me demanderait de le sortir. C'est dire si j'ai su m'intégrer parmi les habitués·es. Je te colle un peu d'écriture inclusive pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il y avait encore pas mal de reines en froufrou et jupette qui posaient leurs culs, ici, pour taper la discute avec les rois de la gonflette et du ceinturon. C'était vivant ! Je dis ça mais tu connais cette ambiance aussi bien voire mieux que moi.

Le cœur palpitait pour un oui ou pour un non. C'était à celui, ou celle, qui ferait notre journée – comme disent les anglo-saxons. Et puis un jour, sans crier gare – enfin, sans en parler avec le bleu que j'étais alors – le patron décida de vendre son affaire. Le truc, c'est qu'il est parti avec les boules rouges. Et je le comprends. Il faut savoir garder quelques souvenirs avec soi. Et c'est comme ça que les mib ont repris la taule. Ils n'y sont pas allé avec le dos de la cuillère. Et vas-y que je te change ça là, que je te colle ça là… Bref, voilà qu'ils nous avait tout chamboulé, les cons. À tel point que les plus récalcitrants au changement ont finalement suivi le chemin de Benjamin.

Eux partaient, moi je continuais mon intégration. C'est comme ça que j'ai décroché le job de modo-facho du portfolio. Et que j'ai découvert une seconde bibliothèque remplie de sujets encore plus dense que la légèreté qu'on peut lire ici. Tu les as tous connu ces macusers vétus de verts ou de violet. Je vais me limiter aux couleurs car j'ai peur d'oublier des pseudos.

Et puis t'es revenu. Tu as retrouvé ta place et tes habitudes parmi les tiens. Tout ce passait bien entre nous. Ou tout du moins, il ne se passait rien entre nous jusqu'au jour de la naissance de nos plus beaux instants. Tu m'as pris en grippe pour une raison que je comprends, Skippy. C'est que j'ai potassé mes dossiers avant d'accepter la charge du bar ! Bon en même temps, c'est moi qui l'aie demandée cette charge, en partie grâce à vos agissements des jours derniers. Ça me trottait dans la tête depuis une paire d'années mais votre tentative de déstabilisation de l'intérieur acheva de me convaincre. J'allais jouer le rôle du tôlier.

< - >

Je ne dis pas que ces quelques mots vont changer nos rapports demain. Tu ne m'inviteras sûrement pas ce dimanche pour fêter le retour inespéré de ton agent des ponts et chaussées. Je me la raconte juste un peu. Assez pour que les chaussettes passent mais pas trop, il faut quand même que je puisse porter mon chapeau ! Tiens d'ailleurs, si tu pouvais me donner les nouveaux horaires de vos séances de méditations et autres rituels chamaniques, Skippy, ça me serait bien utile. Ceux que Webo avait griffonné sur une nappe en partant ont passé au soleil.


Sur ce, repos soldat !


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2018)

Pitin, je viens de me taper le bug des 5 000 signes !

Ça flingue ma mise en page, je ne te raconte pas !

(comprenne qui pourra)

Edit

Je n'ose même plus rajouter de virgules…

C'est que ça manque un peu de respirations…

MEF les gars, pensez à reprendre votre souffle parfois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2018)

baron a dit:


> J'ai bien ro !


C'est la fatigue !!!!


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

baron a dit:


> J'ai bien ro !



Ce n'est pas très urbain de pointer ainsi du doigt (c'est bien ton doigt au mons le petit appendice que j'aperçois?), 
de pointer du doigt, disais-je, le léger accent d'outre-quievrain de notre ami ☹️


----------



## Anthony (28 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> (comprenne qui pourra)


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

gaffe! Y'a l'tenancier qui fait sa ronde matutinale...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2018)

SIR YES SIR !!! 

Trooper gKatarn au rapport.


----------



## usurp (28 Juin 2018)

Pour le service militaire, quand il était obligatoire dans ma contrée, ils ont préféré se passer de moi.
Je ne comprend pas, j'avais rien fait de spécial pour . Peut-être que le psy qu'ils m'ont obligé à voir (j'avais rien demandé !) à compris que l'autoritarisme, s'était peine perdu pour moi. Que ça rapporterai plus d'emmerde qu'autre chose de m'apprendre à être un bon soldat.
Ça va être la même ici ? On va plus vouloir de moi ?


----------



## baron (28 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> […] le léger accent d'outre-quievrain de notre ami ☹️


D'outre Dyle veux-tu dire…  
Quiévrain, c'est à l'étranger !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2018)

Je me connecte juste pour dire  :

"Quel Fayot de ce gTruc !"

Passez une bonne fin de journée, cdt...


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> SIR YES SIR !!!
> 
> Trooper gKatarn au rapport.



_Voilà, tas de manches à cloud, la réponse type que j'attendais !
Ça n'était pourtant pas compliqué !  
_


r e m y a dit:


> gaffe! Y'a l'tenancier qui fait sa ronde matutinale...



_Ouais, et je peux vous garantir une chose, tas de bœufs engraissés au PowerPC ! Si le Colonel me fait une remarque, comme quoi l'un de vous n'aurait pas fait son clavier au carré ! Je peux vous dire que ça va lui souffler derrière les étiquettes ketchose de bien ! Vous pouvez me croire !   

C'est bien compris, tas de bleus sidéral ! _



Anthony a dit:


>



_Sergent-chef instructeur Pelouse, matricule 98951, au rapport Colonel !
Ne vous inquiétez pas, le chant du FNB sera prêt dans les temps, comme vous me l'aviez demandé. J'ai mis mes meilleurs gars sur le coup ! _


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je me connecte juste pour dire  :
> 
> "Quel Fayot de ce gTruc !"
> 
> Passez une bonne fin de journée, cdt...



_Que ce soit bien clair, moule à fromage de gonzesse ! 
Soit tu rentres dans le rang, soit c'est le rang d'oignons qui rentrera en toi ! 
Et par forcément par l'orifice de ton choix ! 

Tu m'as bien compris ! 
_


----------



## PJG (28 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu m'as bien compris !


_...nom d'une pipe de aCLR.  _


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2018)

PJG a dit:


> _...nom d'une pipe de aCLR.  _



_Écoute-moi bien *jpeg*, si tu veux obtenir de l'avancement, les gâteries, je les préfère après l'ordinaire ! 
C'est clair ! _


----------



## flotow (28 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _J'ai mis mes meilleurs gars sur le coup ! _



C'est pas gagné 



aCLR a dit:


> _Écoute-moi bien *jpeg*, si tu veux obtenir de l'avancement, les gâteries, je les préfère après l'ordinaire !
> C'est clair ! _



C'est p'aCLR cette histoire.


----------



## PJG (28 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _C'est clair ! _


C’est CLaiR ! 
Édit: Zut, je n’ai pas vu le message de flotow.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (28 Juin 2018)

Bizarre cette terrasse qui penche !


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

_






RÉVEIL !!! 

Je vous attends dans cinq minutes sur la terrasse pour lever le rideau du bar !

Allez, on se réveille, les macusers de mes deux gigahertz et des pouces, on s'habille et on vient filer un coup de main !

Y'a des gens qu'attendent leurs cafés !



_


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

_
Bon aujourd'hui, tas de bitOS watercoolés, c'est vendredi, jour de perm' ! 


Dans quelques heures, vous quitterez vos collègues pour retrouver votre chez vous, et je vous le souhaite, vos proches. Mais avant, bande de petits veinards, va falloir me ranger vos bureaux, briquer vos écrans et apprendre votre premier chant ! Et ouais, ça vous fera une petite occupation pour le weekend. 


Comme ça, vous reviendrez lundi, frais comme des processeurs de nouvelle génération, et on fera des tours de terrasse jusqu'à ce que je n'entende qu'une seule voix ! 



_


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

_Alors, pour votre premier chant, j'ai choisi un truc facile.Tout simplement parce que le premier chant, c'est celui qui vous accompagnera dans les pires comme dans les meilleurs moments de vos vies. C'est aussi important qu'un battement de cœur !

Bref, ce chant est intitulé : Donald et les raccourcis claviers. Je sais, le titre n'est pas terrible. Mais que voulez-vous, les compositeurs font un peu la pluie et le beau temps dans les bacs… Et nous, comme tous les dociles consommateurs, on trouve ça bien !

Mais qu'est-ce que je suis en train de vous raconter là… Ça ne va pas bien, moi, ce matin… :/

Donc, « Donald et les raccourcis claviers » est un classique pour toute terrasse en redressement qui s'en donne les moyens. On a plus l'impression que c'est le nom du groupe que le titre, mais bon… Je vous file les paroles et j'ajoute une vidéo qui vous aidera pour l'intonation. 


_
_Donald et les raccourcis claviers

Ma terrasse, elle est nickel
Pom pom pom, pim pam poum
À coups de balai, à coups de pelle
Pom pom pam, pom pom poum

Si tu vas pas vider les poubelles
Pom pom pam pom pom pim
Tu te coltineras la vaisselle
Pom pom pim pom pom poum

Le matin quand on fait l'appel
Pom pim pam pom pam poum
le dernier arrivé paye une gamelle
Pom pim pom pam pam pim

Notre astuce pour mater les rebelles
Pom pam pom pom pam poum
C'est un secret de Polichinelle
Pom pom pom pam pam pim

Un iPod qui fait des étincelles
Pom pom pom pom pom poum
et une grosse caisse de shrapnels
Pom pom pom pim pam poum_​_

_
_



_​_

Sur ce, utilisateurs de High Sierra ou pas méritez bien votre weekend ! 
On se revoit lundi ! Et vous n'avez pas intérêt à me lâcher sinon ça va barder ! 


_


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est pas gagné



J'en connais une qui va déchanter…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _
> On se revoit lundi ! _



Ouf ! Trois jours de paix et de tranquillité ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2018)

Et, prépares toi pour la semaine prochaine !!!!!! 

C'est bien beau de s'entraîner et de terroriser les recrues, mais après ... faut y aller !

Nous on est prêts ... ça va ch.... !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juin 2018)

"J'adore le gout du café au matin, it smells like... Victory"

P_L, sur une musique des Muclés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> "J'adore le gout du café au matin, it smells like... Victory"
> 
> P_L, sur une musique des Muclés



Tu connais bien tes classiques ! 






Ah ! L'odeur du modo grillé le petit matin ... ça sent la liberté ! 
_(Merci petit-louis)_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2018)

*Euh ! @Jura39  ! Veux tu bien descendre aCLR de là ??? C'est indécent ! 
Tout de suite Juju hein !!! 




*

​


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> P_L, sur une musique des Muclés



Les Muclés ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2018)

M'f'rez 50 pompes, bleu-bite


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juin 2018)

"J'ai rippé, Chef !"


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

Et c'est quoi le programme réservé aux insoumis munis d'une pelle ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2018)

Ils creusent.


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

Et toujours pas de panneaux qui indiquent la direction ... bien ... bien ...


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (29 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Euh ! @Jura39  ! Veux tu bien descendre aCLR de là ??? C'est indécent !
> Tout de suite Juju hein !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Manque juste la légende : l'Amok (en photographe) ou le supplice de l'iPod made in Vietnam, version newbie de combat d'avant aCLR... Le supplice de l'iPad étant réservé aux Super Modos du Le Bar de la Terrasse qui Penche (déjà en cours de redressement " judiciaire "), surtout à ceux qui en font la demande !

Ce qui n'est qu'une récidive, puisque notre Super Modo, avec ses hobbies de teenager, avait déjà fait une demande pour intégrer la Horde en son temps...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Et toujours pas de panneaux qui indiquent la direction ... bien ... bien ...



Souvent, quand on creuse c'est vers le bas. J'dis ça, j'dis rien hein.

Donc, 100 pompes.


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

100 pompes ... bras droit ou gauche ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Bizarre cette terrasse qui penche !



_Hum, redresse-toi un peu pour voir… _



_Macallan_ a dit:


> Ce qui n'est qu'une récidive, puisque notre Super Modo, avec ses hobbies de teenager, avait déjà fait une demande pour intégrer la Horde en son temps...


_
Tu sais que t'as de la veine, toi ! 

Me dire que je suis un super modo, avant d'enchaîner sur mes hobbies d'adulescent, te sauve du pire ! _



Bartolomeo a dit:


> Et c'est quoi le programme réservé aux insoumis munis d'une pelle ?



_Aïe, aïe, aïe ! Je savais bien qu'en parlant de pelle, les forcenés de la chose allaient rappliquer ! Bon… 

Je vous rappelle, tas de airporteurs à la sauce siri, que les seules pelles autorisées ici sont les modèles à tartes, à crottes et à poussières ! 

Sorti de là, je ne veux voir aucune pelle traîner sur les tables !
Vous laissez vos autres joujous chez vous !
C'est bien compris, tas de iWorkeurs à la barette de mémoire suffisante, vous n'essayez pas de me berner ?! Sinon, j'ai pas mal de chantiers en retard qui ne demandent que de la main d'œuvre pour avancer !  _



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouf ! Trois jours de paix et de tranquillité ...



_Que tu crois Skippy ! 

Dois-je vous rappeler, mes coconuts batteries soudées, que ne partirons en permission seulement les macusers dont les bureaux sont au carré ! Les récalcitrants et autres sandboxés du slip restent avec moi ! 

Donc, ils vous restent une heure pour vous sortir les doigts du lecteur jaz et vous rassembler sur la terrasse ! _


__


----------



## Sly54 (29 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> J_e vous rappelle, tas de airporteurs à la sauce siri, que les seules pelles autorisées ici sont les modèles à tartes, à crottes et à poussières ! _



La pelle de Cthulhu n'est pas autorisée ?
Bande de lavettes…


----------



## usurp (29 Juin 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Souvent, quand on creuse c'est vers le bas. J'dis ça, j'dis rien hein.
> 
> Donc, 100 pompes.



Les seules trucs que je creuse, c'est les méninges. Et elle ne sont pas en bas chez moi.
Alors quoi qu'on fait ? 100 pompes quand même ?
Parce que J'dis ça, j'dis rien hein, mais ça creuse aussi 100 pompes.
Et pour faire passer ce petit creux on va devoir enchainer ici avant.
Pas prête d'être redressée cette terrasse...


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

Alors tout le monde s'émerveille devant une tour de Pise bancale et il faut redresser la terrasse ??? ... Comprends pas bien ... faut y prévoir des rigoles hein...  que le vomis puisse s'écouler !


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _
> Je vous rappelle, tas de airporteurs à la sauce siri, que les seules pelles autorisées ici sont les modèles à tartes, à crottes et à poussières ! _
> 
> 
> __


Et pas les tapettes ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Alors quoi qu'on fait ? 100 pompes quand même ?


_C'est 100 pompes de plus si je te surprends encore à détourner les ordres en nouvelle question ! 

On ne joue pas au plus fin avec moi sans permis, tamponné et paraphé par la préfecture, pour la conduite des pelles mécaniques !_


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Et pas les tapettes ?


_Disons que…

Si par chez toi ce petit instrument de plastique souple coloré, bien pratique pour dézinguer les nuisibles, se traduit par « pelle à mouches », sache que ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour t'autoriser à l'apporter ici. Tu es donc prié de la laisser près de ton fauteuil en rotin. Ça te sera très utile pour la suite de la compétition ! 

Je savais bien que des petits malins dans ton genre se pointeraient avec leurs jouets. Mais ici, c'est niet, les porteurs de pelles à mouches restent dehors ! _


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

Maintenant on se farcit les mouches alors ...


----------



## usurp (29 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _On ne joue pas au plus fin avec moi sans permis, tamponné et paraphé par la préfecture, pour la conduite des pelles mécaniques !_



Cool, j'ai prévu de passer mon CACES catégories 1 & 2 prochainement, je vais bientôt pouvoir m'y donner à cœur joie


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2018)

La terrasse de redressement a viré à : L'adresse de terrassement.


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vous rappelle, tas de airporteurs à la sauce siri, que les seules pelles autorisées ici sont les modèles à tartes, à crottes et à poussières !



_Petite explication de texte pour les "gros sabots addicts".

L'énumération des pelles autorisées ici suit une logique assez simple. 

La première comme son nom l'indique, c'est pour les tartes ! Ai-je besoin de vous rappeler ce que tarte signifie dans le jargon disciplinaire ? Le premier qui dit oui, l'apprendra à ces dépends ! 

La seconde est employée quand le brouhaha du bac à sable devient insoutenable. Elle sert à se saisir de l'indélicat, tout en gardant les mains propres, pour le déposer dans un lieu sombre et humide. 

Et la dernière n'intervient que lorsque la part de tarte, devenue crotte au fil de la digestion, prend conscience de la destinée de toute chose un tant soit peu vivante… _


----------



## PJG (29 Juin 2018)

Vous êtes bien gentils avec vos écrits, mais vous lire me retarde dans mes travaux.
Il me reste les joints de la *terrasse* à faire.


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Vous êtes bien gentils avec vos écrits, mais vous lire me retarde dans mes travaux.
> Il me reste les joints de la *terrasse* à faire.


Bonjour,

Dois-je comprendre que tu veux des vacances ?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2018)

Vivement la quille !


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vivement la quille !


Ne me lance pas sur ce sujet, j'ai rarement vécu un moment aussi triste que celui-là ! 

Et le sujet des trucs qui te colle le bourdon, j'aimerais éviter pour l'instant…


----------



## PJG (29 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Dois-je comprendre que tu veux des vacances ?


 C'est quoi des vacances ?
C'est le truc qui te permet de te reposer avant de reprendre le boulot, c'est bien ça ?
Mais en retraite, on est en vacances toute l'année.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Maintenant on se farcit les mouches alors ...


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

Il a toujours confondu doutes et certitudes çui-là !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Souvent, quand on creuse c'est vers le bas. J'dis ça, j'dis rien hein.



Ouais, mais s'il creuse vers le bas, il va tomber dans la salle de jeux et pire encore, dans le club MacGé où on stocke les squelettes des emmerdeurs et qui est abandonné depuis 2015 ... 

C'est donc vers le haut qu'il faut saper et non creuser vers le bas !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2018)

Considérant qu'au-dessus de notre cul de basse fosse, le forum peut être comparé à un immeuble d'une dizaine d'étages soutenu par 4 piliers latéraux et d'au moins 2 piliers centraux, il suffirait que @macomaniac nous calcule la force détonante qu'il nous suffirait d'appliquer sur un ou plusieurs piliers pour faire basculer l'ensemble et ainsi ramener le portfolio à notre niveau sans qu'aucune victime ne soit à déplorer (quoique !).


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

Renverser la pyramide hein ... vieux fou !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Renverser la pyramide hein ... vieux fou !!!



Quant on veut ... on peut ! 

Le plus important, c'est de repérer les "traîtres" ... 

Or, en regardant un film d'action hier soir, j'ai entendu la phrase : "Il y a un traître par minou !!!!"  - Alors, si l'on considère qu'il y a en France et en Belgique plus de 14.000.000 de matous, je me dis qu'on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge ! 

Pffffff !


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "Il y a un traître par minou !!!!"


Je me demande si, en réalité, cette phrase n'est pas tout simplement sexiste.
(ceci n'étant, en aucune manière, une attaque à ton endroit, Le Big. Tu l'auras compris)


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

Dans la paranoïa peut être ...
Perso j’en ai rien à taper du sexisme ... pas concerné !
On est souvent responsable des images cérébrales qu’on crée ... nous sommes responsables de ce que l’ont dit et pas de ce que les autres comprennent ...

14 000 000 zebig, compte sur moi pour te filer un sérieux coup de main à chasser tous ces minous !


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2018)

_Ce midi à l'ordinaire, alors que je passais entre les tables pour m'assurer que les recrues ne manquaient de rien. J'ai chopé un bout de conversation provenant de la table des marins. ils s'inquiétaient de savoir si l'hovercraft était toujours amarré au quai du lac d'entraînement. La brusque montée en flèche des températures leur donnait envie d'aller barboter au delà du champ de boue. Car se baquer dans la boue, disaient-ils, c'est bon pour les gradés. Ils sont rompus aux jeux de guerre mais nous, on veut de l'eau claire ! Comme je les comprends, c'est qu'il commence à cogner sec, le soleil.

J'aurais bien aimé leur annoncer qu'il était à leur disposition. Sauf que notre hovercraft de combat est en révision. Je sais, ça tombe mal ! Mais que voulez-vous, aucun centre feuvert des environs de la Terrasse ne pouvait le réparer en 30 minutes… Il est donc parti plus loin pour faire sa révision des 500 milles nautiques. Et ne reviendra qu'en début de semaine prochaine… D'ici là, suivez le conseil des rompus au parcours du combattant !

La boue fait une excellente protection contre les coups de soleil et les piqures de moustiques !

_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _
> La boue fait une excellente protection contre les coups de soleil et les piqures de moustiques !_



Ne t'en fais pas ! D'où on vient, la boue, on connait !  ... Et pas besoin d'hovercraft !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> 14 000 000 zebig, compte sur moi pour te filer un sérieux coup de main à chasser tous ces minous !



Certainement pas sur ces forums ... le minou est une denrée extrêmement rare par ici ... 
De plus, et étant donné la situation actuelle, simplement évoquer le minou t'entraîne de facto sur un terrain extrêmement glissant !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> La boue fait une excellente protection contre les coups de soleil et les piqures de moustiques !



... et les *a*liens *C*o*L*ossaux type p*R*edator (dont on sait qu'ils ont le sang vert)​


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De plus, et étant donné la situation actuelle, simplement évoquer le minou t'entraîne de facto sur un terrain extrêmement glissant !



Ne me dis pas que tu as tiré à côté de la cible ?  

La prochaine fois, penses à mettre tes lunettes avant de sauter sur la belle !


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ne t'en fais pas ! D'où on vient, la boue, on connait !  ... Et pas besoin d'hovercraft !


_Bon bah allez vous décrotter sous la douche.
On se retrouve au bar. J'ai rempli le frigo de Leffe !_

_

_


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

Ti-punch que je vous dis !!!
De la Leffe ... 

Et sexisme ou pas ... la boue sans nanas c’est sans moi !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2018)

J’vais m'chercher une Kro.


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ti-punch que je vous dis !!!
> De la Leffe ...
> 
> Et sexisme ou pas ... la boue sans nanas c’est sans moi !


_Est-ce que tu vois écris ALDI sur mon front ? _


Moonwalker a dit:


> J’vais m'chercher une Kro.


_C'est que je voulais changer de d'habitude…_


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

Fais comme moi... faut toujours faire copain-copain avec l’epicier Rebeu du coin ... jamais de pénurie même à pas d’heure.
Donc Ti-punch !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _Donald et les raccourcis claviers
> 
> Ma terrasse, elle est nickel
> Pom pom pom, pim pam poum
> ...




_Bon, mes p'tits lionceaux des neiges, je peux vous dire que vous avez bien bossé !

Je suis content de vous ! Je ne vous cache pas que votre premier chant n'est pas parfait. Et même s'il l'avait été, je ne dispose pas d'outils à_la_page pour capter correctement ces moments de communion. J'espère cependant que vous garderez un bon souvenir de ce stage collectif ! Voilà, je ne vais pas en rajouter trop non plus, je risquerais bien de verser une larme…_

_SI vous voulez ajouter un p'tit mot, faites-le après le film qui va suivre.
Moi demain, je sors les poubelles et je cadenasse la place !_

_Sur ce, MEF !_


_




_​_Ah, et tant que j'y pense… J'ai changé le titre de votre chant. Pour la simple et bonne raison que le compositeur s'était planté de références, le con ! Dans sa petite tête de piaf, Pim Pam et Poum étaient les neveux de Donald Duck. Sauf que vous comme moi savons que ceux que l'on nomme aussi les castors junior s'appellent Riri Fifi et Loulou. Donc, coup de ciseau dans le titre !_


__


----------



## PJG (5 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _Dans sa petite tête de piaf, Pim Pam et Poum étaient les neveux de Donald Duck._


----------



## litobar71 (5 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Moi demain, je sors les poubelles et je cadenasse la place !



Vite Juliette (c'est ma secrétaire, une perle en sténographie), prenez note je vous prie mon petit;

*Lettre d'insultes basiques à ce connard d'adjudant:
*

_Mon très cher adjudant de mes deux,

laissez-moi vous traiter de *pine d'huître* car vous en êtes vraiment une. 

puis-je continuer en vous traitant de vieux *trognon de pomme*. 

et vous assener l'ultime: et bien va-donc *queue de cerise*!  _


_Cordialement, votre dévoué litobar71-Achemineur de vrac_ etc., etc..

tapez ceci sur votre Olivetti Valentine (à jeter et à remplacer) sans copie carbonne au cas où l'autre enfoiré nous enverrait la police du temps de de Gaulle, une lettre verte sera suffisante.

pour une réponse pertinente à ce grand sot si il avait l'outrecuidance de répondre, vous téléchargerez (vous qui connaissez l'internet) le passage vidéo du film True Romance, où cette tête plate de Gandolfini (futur Tony Soprano), ne sait pas que son "tu veux jouer avec papa" avec notre sublime Patricia Arquette (qui vous ressemble soit dit en passant) aurait mieux fait de ne jamais avancer le pied vers la reine du tire-bouchon!

bien, ma cocotte jolie, nous irons au local des archives après votre retour des Postes & Télécommunications.


----------



## aCLR (5 Juillet 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> Postes & Télécommunications.


Je préférais l'époque des pigeons voyageurs…
Même après avoir reçu une mauvaise nouvelle, il restait un truc à se mettre sous la dent !


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> adjudant



_Je me souviens que l'adjudant qui encadrait ma compagnie de bidasses dans les transmissions avait un faux-air des personnages en uniformes dessinés par Hergé. Une paire de lunettes rondes sur le nez et un paire de moustache recourbée en pointes en dessous, il portait tout aussi bien le treillis que les personnages de mon enfance. Pas belliqueux pour deux sous, notre adjudant était toujours accompagné d'un aspirant lieutenant, un appelé tout comme nous, à l'air tout aussi fier que son ainée. Jusqu'à la quille, on les salua bien volontiers ces deux-là.
_


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

J'ose cette petite pointe d'humour
j'espère ne pas etre hors sujet


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2018)

Bah disons que le sujet était clos… La quille tant attendue par tous était enfin sur la table !
Tu t'ramènes un peu après la bataille… On va dire que c'est la faute au flux internet qui peine à atteindre le haut de la montagne.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

Ah pour le coup désolé de cette erreur


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2018)

Ah bah tu peux !   J'avais réussi à faire en sorte qu'il n'y ait que 101 messages dans cette discussion. Je ne sais pas si ça te cause ce nombre 101. En tout cas moi, il me cause ce nombre ! C'était aussi un clin d'œil pour ces anciens posteurs que j'aimais tant lire ici. Tout est foutu maint'nant…


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

Bah tant pis
C'est mon retour 
Voila voila 
Je reviens et fou le bordel


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2018)

Merci de prévenir ! Je fais passer le message…

_Le Jura se prend pour l'Himalaya… Merci de surveiller l'activité sismique de la zone… Au moindre souci réveillez-moi… Je répète… Le Jura se prend pour l'Himalaya… Merci de surveiller l'activité sismique de la zone… Au moindre souci réveillez-moi…_


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Entre les verts qui parlent entre eux sur un fil publique fermé à la circulation et deux verts qui parlent à un gras, ça va hein !!



Bah viens donc jouer avec nous, c'est weekend !!!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

Quel humour 
J’adore


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’adore







Bon elle fait quoi la spygirl ?!
@flotow j'ai rouvert pour le weekend !
Tu vas me faire le plaisir de revenir !
Et fissa !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

Tiens en parlant d’armée 
Ça me rappel ma première convocation dans la légion 
En haut de Rouen près de la gare
Mon première souvenir de l’armée 
J’ai adoré


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Juillet 2018)

L'armée, ça a été vit'fait à l'époque...

J'étais insoumis (trop long à raconter).

J'étais footeux à l'époque des tests donc super affuté et y a un espèce de sbire bien graveleux qui passait son temps à m'dire, on va en faire un bon soldat de çui-là.
Pensant qu'il me mettait la pression puisque j'avais cherché à déserter l'armée et qu'ils allaient m'en faire voir de toutes les couleurs...
Et à chaque fois, je lui répondais que personne mais alors personne ne réussirait à faire de moi, un soldat...

Fin de journée ... passage devant le psy, ils m'avaient tondu les batards entre temps, et là, je ressors avec mon p'tit papelard de P4 (trop long à raconter aussi) et je retourne voir l'aut'boeuf au regard visqueux et rempli de connerie, et je lui dit : " Hé, Einstein, t'es même pas foutu de faire d'un mongol (j'étais classé P4) un soldat, pauv'naze ... aucun doute, t'es bien à ta place ici, dans le civil, tu serais clodo !!!" ...
Il a fallu nous séparer avant que je me barre (ça aurait pu me coûter très cher).

Mon expérience avec l'armée aura duré en tout 24 H entre le moment où je me suis fait embarquer menotté par les keufs et le moment où ils m'ont relâché avec un statut confirmé plus tard de réformé.
Je ne garde qu'un seul regret de cette journée, c'est de n'avoir pas réussi à lui asséner une bonne droite dans sa gueule à cet abruti d'adjudant...
Je leur ai quand même mis bien profond et à 19 piges ... J'étais pas peu fier... aujourd'hui, je suis juste heureux que mon fils n'ait pas à subir cette saloperie d'armée.


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah viens donc jouer avec nous, c'est weekend !!!


Enfin !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2018)

C'est totalement différent pour moi ...

J'étais hyper-sportif à l'époque et je n'avais pas envie de "subir" le service militaire obligatoire et de glander lamentablement dans un casernement en Allemagne.

Je cherchais quelque chose d'autre, de plus gratifiant et valorisant.

Alors, après avoir passé haut la main (hé ouais ! ) toutes les épreuves de sélection, je me suis engagé au 1er Bataillon de Parachutistes de Diest, qui était à l'époque le "must" de l'armée belge et j'y suis resté pratiquement 2 ans.

Je cherchais le sport, l'aventure, le dépaysement et la camaraderie ... Et là, j'ai été servi au-delà de toute espérance.

Ces deux années restent pour moi un vivier d'excellents souvenirs, des "camarades" avec qui je suis encore en contact dans le cadre d'actions sociales et humanitaires, sans compter que la devise de notre bataillon : "Who dares wins" m'est toujours présente à l'esprit et me rappelle tous les jours que la force morale aide à surmonter la plupart des aléas de la vie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2018)

Pour ce qui me concerne, étant presque à moitié sourd, ça a été vite réglé et je n’ai pas eu besoin de batailler. Un simple audiogramme a suffi à convaincre le pinpin de remplir la case motif d’exemption (alors que d’autres avaient amené d’épais dossiers).

Et ce que j’ai vu pendant les 24 heures que j’ai passé dans ce monde merveilleux m’a suffi amplement.

En plus, à l’époque j’étais étudiant et j’avais vraiment mieux à faire que de perdre une année pour aller jouer les apprentis soldats.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2018)

D'excellents et enrichissants souvenirs, pour ma part ! 
Cela m'a permis de constater combien les jugements à l'emporte-pièce au sujet de l'armée sont ridicules !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour ce qui me concerne, étant presque à moitié sourd, ça a été vite réglé et je n’ai pas eu besoin de batailler. Un simple audiogramme a suffi à convaincre le pinpin de remplir la case motif d’exemption (alors que d’autres avaient amené d’épais dossiers).
> Et ce que j’ai vu pendant les 24 heures que j’ai passé dans ce monde merveilleux m’a suffi amplement.
> En plus, à l’époque j’étais étudiant et j’avais vraiment mieux à faire que de perdre une année pour aller jouer les apprentis soldats.



Amusant : craindre de gâcher quelques mois d'un existence qui peut en compter plus d'un millier (c'est tout le mal qu'on te souhaite), les capacités de raisonnement d'un "étudiant" semblent quelque peu limitées (et tu es loin d'être le seul) ! 

Regrettable que ta "surdité" ne t'ai pas empêché d'entendre certaines légendes urbaines... et de les répéter ! 

Vois-tu, quand j'ai lu les courriers qu'un camarade recevait, et quand j'ai du rédiger les réponses qu'il envoyait (il ne savait ni lire ni écrire) je savais déjà que mon service était utile (je ne l'ai pas pour autant traité d' "analphabète" comme savent si bien le faire certains sortis de grandes écoles) 

Pour en terminer, est-il logique d'accorder le droit de vote à ceux qui estiment inutile d'accorder quelques mois à leur pays ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Juillet 2018)

Ça dépend vraiment où et avec qui t’atterit mister.
J’ai des potes qui ont vécu un enfer et d’autres une expérience intéressante voir délirante.

La question d’accorder du temps à son pays ... Bon cette notion m’a toujours été un peu étrangère ... ton pays est là quand il a besoin de toi mais il sait aussi faire des choix pour te nuire et il ne se gêne pas...

Cela dit un service civique où on ferait faire du bénévolat aux jeunes (hôpitaux, aider les clodos, humanitaire...), où ils auraient de vrais cours de sensibilisation sur ce que c’est la France et être français etc...  je serai assez pour ... mais leur coller un treillis en leur inculquant les mérites de l’armée ... j’en démords pas : c’est de la merde ! 
Il y a vraiment mieux à mettre en place.


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour en terminer, est-il logique d'accorder le droit de vote à ceux qui estiment inutile d'accorder quelques mois à leur pays ?


Tu paies des impôts ... tu raques pour la gueule des autres ... on utilise ton blé pour la société donc ouais ... t’as largement le droit de voter ... manquerait plus que ça !

Faut pas inverser les rôles ... les gens ne doivent rien à leur pays, ils doivent respecter la loi du lieu où ils se trouvent ... ils sont une communauté qu’on peut identifier ou définir les limites à échelle variable ... c’est le pays qui doit tout aux gens !

Pour ma part ... mon seul pays c’est cette fichue planète et j’ai même le regret que mon espace existentiel ne s’étende pas au-delà.

Il y a des coins que j’ai vu au Brésil ou ailleurs où je me sentais bien plus chez moi que la plupart des coins que je connais en France et au Portugal...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2018)

Une notion fondamentale que j'ai apprise et acquise définitivement, c'est la solidarité ! 

Début 1970, j'avais été sélectionné pour représenter ma compagnie dans une compétition inter-armes dans la catégorie "sports de combat"

J'ai gagné la finale et je m'imaginais déjà aller chercher ma médaille, avoir des félicitations et bénéficier de quelques jours de permission.

Que nenni ! Alors que tous les autres allaient chercher leurs médailles ... Rien pour moi ! 

De retour à la caserne, MA médaille a été remise à l'ensemble de la compagnie et affichée sur le "wall of fame" sans même la mention de mon nom !

On a eu droit à un discours du style : "Cette médaille ne vous donne aucun droit ... Simplement le devoir d'être un exemple et d'aider vos camarades" ... Point à la ligne ! 

Autre chose : il fallait gagner nos permissions en participant à des séances de melling (boxe) par tirage au sort ... Tu gagnais ton combat, tu partais ... tu perdais, tu restais !

On a vite compris que ce serait toujours les mêmes qui partiraient ...  ... Alors, on organisait des "tours de rôle" ou on désignait nous mêmes ceux qui gagneraient et ceux qui perdraient pour permettre à chacun de bénéficier de ces permissions, tout cela sous le regard bienveillant et complice de nos instructeurs !

Alors, on voyait un mastodonte de 110 kilos s'écrouler sous la pichenette d'un gars qui faisait ses 60 kilos tout mouillé ... Quelle rigolade ! 

... C'était ça, la solidarité !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Pour ma part ... mon seul pays c’est cette fichue planète et j’ai même le regret que mon espace existentiel ne s’étende pas au-delà.



Sacrée vieille belette libertaire et anarchiste ... 

Je vais te choquer, mais tant pis !

Mon pays, c'est la Belgique ... avec ses qualités et ses nombreux défauts !
Un pays de compromis aux diverses communautés et tellement attachant ...
J'appartiens à la Belgique et la Belgique m'appartient ... Une sorte de win/win qui me convient parfaitement !

Et si je devais donner ma vie pour la défendre, je le ferais bien volontiers, ne serait-ce que par respect pour tous ceux qui l'ont fait avant moi, dans des temps pas si immémoriaux que cela et qui ont gagné la liberté au prix de leurs vies !

En lisant ton ressentiment acéré vis-à-vis des institutions, j'en viens à me demander qui, de toi ou de moi, est le plus libre !


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> et là, je ressors avec mon p'tit papelard de P4 (trop long à raconter aussi)



Et bien moi j'ai fait P5 (à P6, c'était direct l'HP) par contre aux exams j'ai eu 16/20 et ces cons ont voulu me présenter aux EOR. Un peu long à raconter, mais j'aimerais tant...


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Juillet 2018)

Vieille carne zebig... qui dit libertaire ... dit ouvert à l’opinion des autres... y a rien de pire que de discuter avec des guss qui pensent pareil et se caressent l’ego en ayant l’impression d’etre pertinents juste parce qu’ils sont d’accord !!!

Mais la nuance est importante ... hypothèse délirante, un pays voisin veut envahir la France car son dictateur maniaque a décidé que ce bout de terre ferait une parfaite résidence secondaire.
Je prends les armes avec les autres ... je n’ai aucun doute là dessus.
Ce pays m’a élevé, éduqué, et inculqué en partie ce que je suis. (La France pour moi, c’est l’école au sens large)

Macron décide de nous envoyer botter le cul de je ne sais quel état pour des raisons géopolitiques de merde qu’il nous vend comme essentielles ... la seule arme que je prends eventuellement c’est un casse noisette pour aller lui éclater un testicule ! Dussê-je finir en taule !

Défendre la France si elle est en danger OK... me coucher devant les autorités françaises sous le chantage traître à la nation ... ils peuvent bien se brosser ! 

Alors anarchiste ... ouais ... vit’fait ... 

D’ailleurs ... je suis français car mon grand père avait juré qu’aucun de ses gosses n’irait crever dans les guerres coloniales d’Angola et Mozambique ... il s’est enfui avec ses garçons en France quand le tour de mon père est arrivé et il a eu raison !
On appellerait mon fils pour des raisons similaires ... j’en ferais autant, entre mon fils et la nation... vite vu !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Mais la nuance est importante ... hypothèse délirante, un pays voisin veut envahir la France car son dictateur maniaque a décidé que ce bout de terre ferait une parfaite résidence secondaire.
> Je prends les armes avec les autres ... je n’ai aucun doute là dessus.
> Ce pays m’a élevé, éduqué, et inculqué en partie ce que je suis. (La France pour moi, c’est l’école au sens large)
> 
> ...



 ... Alors là ! ... on est tout-à-fait d'accord !


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2018)

_Quand j'ai créé ce personnage du sergent instructeur Pelouse, sous l'impulsion de vos sarcasmes, pour annoncer que je reprenais la modération du bar. Je ne m'attendais pas à revivre autant de souvenirs. Et si Jura n'était pas revenu renverser mon château de 101 messages, je n'aurais jamais pu lire vos commentaires, mes p'tits macusers à la sauce cliquante. Et vous n'imaginez pas comme ça me fait chaud au cœur de vous lire.

Appartenir à une nation, ou dans le cas présent une communauté d'utilisateurs, c'est savoir que chaque clampin évoluant dans ce périmètre à des droits comme des devoirs. Et le service national faisait parti de ces engagements. En fonction des situations personnelles, chacun décidait comment il y prendrait part. La réforme, l'objection de conscience et le service étaient les trois choix qu'on avait alors. Si bien qu'à mon retour de la caserne de recensement de Cambrai, j'avais une boîte de bêtises dans mon sac mais pas de billet d'exemption de l'armée dans ma poche. J'étais apte au service ! Et comme il y a plein de domaines pour lesquels je suis inadapté. Pour une fois, j'étais bien content de l'être, apte !

Pas question donc pour moi de passer deux années dans le civil, si je pouvais m'en débarrasser en dix mois. J'avais beau être content de mon aptitude à la chose en treillis, j'avais d'autres challenges en vue. Mais comme TimeCapsule, l'exercice à venir ne m'inquiétait pas du tout. Il faut dire que j'avais déjà le feeling pour débusquer les légendes urbaines. Alors la promesse des uns qui disait « tu vas en chier mon coco ! », ça me faisait doucement rigoler… Tellement rigoler, que mon incorporation s'est passée quasiment trois semaines après le reste du contingent d'août ! J'vous jure. On était trois dans mon wagon au départ du quai, gare de l'Est. Les mecs de ma chambrée n'en revenaient pas qu'ils appellent du monde si tard dans l'instruction. Je vous passe les « t'as échappé au pire ! Et patati. Et patata… » qui animèrent ma première soirée dans l'enceinte. Pendant qu'ils apprenait à marcher au pas autour de la place d'armes, j’enchaînais les soirées sur la plage. Bref…

Quelques jours plus tard, il fallu choisir nos affectations. Comme j'avais tout raté du cursus détaillant des possibilités offertes par la caserne, j'ai choisis le service communication de l'état-major. Au chaud dans un bureau me paraissait être un bon programme. Mais le staff en décida autrement. Les gradés m'envoyèrent rejoindre la 1re compagnie et m'affectèrent au poste de pilote VAB. J'adorais la gueule de cet engin. Mais comme je n'avais pas le permis, le lieutenant m'envoya suivre les cours du code. Il fallait faire 30/40 au QCM pour le décrocher. Avec 32 bonnes réponses sur ma fiche, je passais haut-la-main pour la conduite, hé hé. Un tour de caserne en 4L, un créneau entre deux plots sous la surveillance d'un gradé et 400 bornes de P4 alentour accompagné d'un autre gradé te garantissait le sésame rose. Une fois le B en poche, rebelote pour le permis C  et une validation à la conduite du Véhicule Avant Blindé sur ces mêmes routes alentours, et j'étais paré à l'action ! Je revenais tout sourire retrouver le sergent-chef de ma section. Il me rappelait le Big Jim que j'avais eu enfant. Un petit gabarit moustachu bien musclé et bien moulé dans son treillis, toujours sympa avec les recrues précaires que nous étions.

Les seules exemptions que j'avais réussi à gratter, c'était la natation et les charges lourdes. Ça ne paraît pas comme ça, mais c'était comme une police d'assurance contre moi-même. Contre cette vue de l'esprit qui pensait faire carrière, ou plus simplement obtenir de l'avancement au sein de la compagnie ! Non, je suis resté un brave soldat de 2de classe tout mon service. Aucun chef n'a eu le loisir de me frapper mon grade sur la poitrine. Ça m'aurait sûrement plu, ce petit rituel yeux dans les yeux au garde à vous, mais non. J'étais encore trop révolté contre le monde ! Je voulais juste enfiler du kaki et jouer à la guerre ! Et vivre des aventures qui ferait la fierté de mon Big Jim._


----------



## PJG (8 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _Les seules exemptions que j'avais réussi à gratter, c'était la natation et les charges lourdes. _


Moi, c'était:
1/ Pas de garde de plus d'une heure ( je n'ai jamais fait de garde).
2/ Pas de marche de plus de trois km ( je n'ai jamais fait de marche, il fallait me ramener en camion au bout de trois km)
3/ Pas de sport
4/ Pas de lancé de grenade (ben oui c'est dangereux, pas pour les autres mais pour mon dos)
5/ Pas de sac dos de plus de trois kg.
Lundi, mardi et mercredi dans le caserne.
Du jeudi au jeudi enfermé sur une base sans sortir, ensuite une 72 h (vendredi, samedi et dimanche).
C'était comme ça pendant les 12 mois d'armée.
Pour la petite histoire, j'étais le seul du groupe à pouvoir faire l'exercice de la planche pompier, mais seulement le week-end quand les gradés n'étaient pas présent.
Normal, j'étais exempté de sport.
Je vous ai pas dit, j'étais pompier (exemptions à relire_).
BSTN  *B*atterie de *S*écurité et *T*ransport *N*ucléaire._


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2018)

Comment être P5 quand je cherchais le P4 suffisant ?
On était une bordé de potes d'à peu prêt le même âge qui avions une tactique pour éviter le service vers 18-19 ans.
Moi cette histoire me motivait tellement que j'ai fait le report à 22 ans.
Faut dire qu'à cette époque je profitais bien de la vie, voile l'été, ski l'hiver, travailleur saisonnier et des colos, et les vendanges, et les filles...
Un jour mon père m'appelle, les gendarmes sont venus pour me chercher, si je ne suis pas 8 jours après à Valencienne, je suis déserteur avec tout ce que ça entraine...
Immédiatement commence ma préparation, la même que mes potes (P4) quelques années auparavant.
RV avec un psi choisi au pif dans l'annuaire à qui j'explique que je préfère mourir que faire le service.
Ensuite, isolement de 4 jours à la campagne dans une caravane avec interdiction de voir des potes, manger, dormir.
3 tubes de Guronsan et du café (sucre autorisé) et lecture.
Au bout de 4 jours un pote vient me chercher à l'aube, interdiction de se parler, et me met au premier train pour Paris puis Valencienne.
Milieu d'AM à Valencienne je valide ma présence et ils me mettent au train du matin pour Vincennes où ont lieu les 3 jours qui en fait durent 1 journée et demie.
Là-bas, je fais tout bien sauf la séance de cinéma, manger à la cantine et dormir. J'ai lu toute la nuit dans un couloir à la lumière de la lune.
Premier jour c'était les tests où j'obtiens 16/20 (le on sait jamais), le lendemain, la chaîne médicale au bout de laquelle on nous demande qui veut voir le psi...
On était 4 ou 5, on nous fait attendre longtemps pour bien avoir le temps de changer d'avis.
Je vois un psi, en fait un médecin qui faisait son service, je lui donne la lettre du psi vu chez moi (que je n'ai jamais lue).
À ce moment la tension accumulée pète et je fond en larmes.
Il griffonne un truc et me dit d'attendre pour voir le médecin militaire.
J'attends à nouveau et suis reçu par le médecin militaire qui me dit : "alors comme ça on veut pas faire son service ?" Avec ma tronche de mec qu'a pas dormi depuis 5 jours et demie, pas mangé non plus, croqué des Guronsans effervescents pour pas montrer ce que je faisais...
Enfin, il me remet une feuille tamponnée en rouge *RÉFORMÉ DÉFINITIF* pas EXEMPTÉ, la différence c'est qu'en cas de conflit les exemptés sont rappelés...
À la sortie, la où on te rembourse ton train et te paye tes 2 jours 22,50 F, y avait un mec qui pleurait parce qu'il n'était pas pris, ouais, le service c'était aussi de la promotion sociale.
J'ai flippé qu'on me rattrape jusqu'à mon train gare St Lazare.
Ma première nuit a duré 6 heures, la deuxième 36...
Si ça remplace pas un an de service tout ça...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2018)

Grenadier Voltigeur de 1re classe dans les chasseurs mécanisés, j’ai monté garde pendant dix mois sur le Limes de Germanie Inférieure, le FAMAS au poing, surgissant de mon AMX10, je faisais face aux hordes barbares de l’Est.* Depuis qu’on m’a démobilisé c’est la chienlit. 


*Traduction : je me suis emmerdé à 700 F le mois, plus 30 DM, dans les Forces Françaises Stationnées en Allemagne.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2018)

J'ai oublié de dire que si j'avais été apte je partais immédiatement quelque part dans l'est...
J'en ai encore des sueurs froides...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2018)

Je crois l'avoir déjà raconté par ailleurs, mais compte tenu de mon âge, je peux me permettre de radoter ! 

Un jour de permission, je me promenais dans le patelin dans mon superbe uniforme d'apparat affublé de sa fourragère avec béret rouge, insignes commando et para et tout le toutim ! 

Je décidais d'aller boire un pot au bistrot de la grand-place et c'est là que je remarquais un groupe de jeunes filles qui me regardaient attentivement et avec curiosité ! 

Juste le temps de gonfler le torse et d'adopter l'attitude virile de celui qui a tout vu dans la vie, il y en a une qui se détache du groupe, s'approche de moi et me demande prestement : ... ... "Dans quelle fanfare tu joues ???" ... ...  ... 

Je peux vous assurer que "ça tue son homme" ... ... Il a fallu des jours pour que je m'en remette !  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Grenadier Voltigeur de 1re classe dans les chasseurs mécanisés, j’ai monté garde pendant dix mois sur le Limes de Germanie Inférieure, le FAMAS au poing, surgissant de mon AMX10, je faisais face aux hordes barbares de l’Est.* Depuis qu’on m’a démobilisé c’est la chienlit.
> *Traduction : je me suis emmerdé à 700 F le mois, plus 30 DM, dans les Forces Françaises Stationnées en Allemagne.



Rigolo : mon boulot était de faire partir en fumée et petit morceaux les engins à roulettes ou à chenilles (1er RI)! 
Pas de paquets de "troupe" ? 



Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai oublié de dire que si j'avais été apte je partais immédiatement quelque part dans l'est...
> J'en ai encore des sueurs froides...



En effet, fragilité hors du commun ! 



Toum'aï a dit:


> À la sortie, la où on te rembourse ton train et te paye tes 2 jours 22,50 F, y avait un mec qui pleurait parce qu'il n'était pas pris, ouais, le service c'était aussi de la promotion sociale.
> J'ai flippé qu'on me rattrape jusqu'à mon train gare St Lazare.
> Ma première nuit a duré 6 heures, la deuxième 36...
> Si ça remplace pas un an de service tout ça...



S'il n' avait eu que moi, tu serais rentré "pedibus cum jambis"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juillet 2018)

Dis donc les vieux !

La rediffusion des "Bidasses en folie" ca va 2 minutes, mais ensuite c'est teop long/chiant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Dis donc les vieux !
> 
> La rediffusion des "Bidasses en folie" ca va 2 minutes, mais ensuite c'est teop long/chiant !



On verra quand tu auras nos âges !!!! 
Enfin, nous on verra plus rien d'ici là, juste la racine de nos pissenlits ... D'ailleurs, une bonne occasion de prendre un ver ensemble !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Dis donc les vieux !
> La rediffusion des "Bidasses en folie" ca va 2 minutes, mais ensuite c'est teop long/chiant !



Oh ! un égaré ! 
Manifestement l'usage de la carte d'état-major et de la boussole t'auraient été utiles !


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Dis donc les vieux !
> 
> La rediffusion des "Bidasses en folie" ca va 2 minutes, mais ensuite c'est teop long/chiant !


Mais ça veut dire que t'es né après le 31 décembre 1978 !? 
T'es donc plus jeune que not' président… La loose !


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2018)

et mais en fait, vous etes tous des vieux !!

moi, le service militaire, c'était une (deux ?) journées... Dont je ne me rappelle rien !


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> et mais en fait, vous etes tous des vieux !!


C'est le genre de remarque qui peut te rapporter un avertissement pour insultes ! 


flotow a dit:


> moi, le service militaire, c'était une (deux ?) journées... Dont je ne me rappelle rien !


Pareil pour défaut de mémoire !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Pareil pour défaut de mémoire !



Il économise les barrettes...


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il économise les barrettes...


Ça n'est pourtant pas les promos qui manquent !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais ça veut dire que t'es né après le 31 décembre 1978 !?
> T'es donc plus jeune que not' président… La loose !



Faudrait lui expliquer que l'armée... conserve !


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> conserve !



En parlant de conserves, P'tit Louis a loupé un truc de ouf…

Les rations de combat !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> En parlant de conserves, P'tit Louis a loupé un truc de ouf…
> 
> Les rations de combat !



T'es bien trop bon avec ce gamin : il faut le dresser:




​un kit de survie de l'USAF sera bien suffisant !


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Moi, c'était:
> 1/ Pas de garde de plus d'une heure ( je n'ai jamais fait de garde).
> 2/ Pas de marche de plus de trois km ( je n'ai jamais fait de marche, il fallait me ramener en camion au bout de trois km)
> 3/ Pas de sport
> ...


On en avait un comme ça dans la compagnie, ou plutôt deux… :/

Mais bizarrement, il n'y en avait qu'un qui s'était intégré à la bande. L'autre était du cru. Il rentrait chez lui tous les soirs, le veinard… Mais notre pote de beuverie était dans ton cas. Il avait réussi à se faire exempter de tout sauf du principal ! Sa présence parmi nous 

J'en ris mais il en chiait le pauvre. Chaque fois qu'on partait courir, il balayait la cour. Et ainsi de suite… Il était de toutes les corvées… La fois où l'on était en manœuvre au camps de Sissonne ou ailleurs on s'en fout… Ceux qui ont connu ces Grandes manœuvres dans le froid voient très bien le merdier dans lequel on était. Bref, branle-bas le combat dans les ornières des tanks avec nos TRM2000 et nos VAB pour rejoindre la zone de tir. Il y avait un vent glacial qui nous piquait gentiment le pif et les oreilles. Arrivés sur place, on a sorti tout l'arsenal embarqué et l'après-midi de tir a commencé. Pendant qu'on tirait avec tout ce que les gradés nous collaient dans les pognes, le pote était dans un coin. Abrité derrière une caisse de munitions, il remplissait des chargeurs un casque anti-bruit sur la tête. La tristesse se lisait dans son regard. Mais qu'est-ce qu'on s'est marré à dégommer les cibles sur la colline d'en face ! C'était quelque chose la 12,7 !


----------



## PJG (8 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Il avait réussi à se faire exempter de tout sauf du principal ! Sa présence parmi nous


Le pire dans cette histoire, c'est que je n'avais rien demandé.
J'avais juste les clichés de mes radiographies du dos sous le bras. 
Six mois après la quille, on me rappelait (et toute la caserne) pour une grande manœuvre de trois jours.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pas de paquets de "troupe" ?


Nope.

Monsieur Claude Évin était déjà passé par là. Ou un de ces semblables. Mais on pouvait bénéficier de la différence des taxes entre la France et la RFA.

Perso, je m'en foutais : non fumeur. Et tant que j'étais accepté dans les bars (il y en avait un : « interdit aux Français et aux chiens ») cela suffisait à mon relatif bonheur.


----------



## usurp (9 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour en terminer, est-il logique d'accorder le droit de vote à ceux qui estiment inutile d'accorder quelques mois à leur pays ?



Raccourcis rapide. Qu'est-ce qui te permet d'affirmer des conneries comme ça ? Il n'y a que l'armée pour apporter quelque chose à son pays? Si une majorité des gens pense comme toi, on comprends pourquoi le monde va mal.
Et je t'avouerai, le droit de vote, pour moi c'était un devoir, mais avec le temps j'ai compris que c'était une vaste fumisterie. Je crois que 2017 aura eu mon dernier bulletin


----------



## flotow (9 Juillet 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Raccourcis rapide. Qu'est-ce qui te permet d'affirmer des conneries comme ça ?



Ce n'est même pas un raccourci. Il n'y a aucun chemin de A à B


----------



## Bartolomeo (9 Juillet 2018)

usurp a dit:


> ...Et je t'avouerai, le droit de vote, pour moi c'était un devoir, mais avec le temps j'ai compris que c'était une vaste fumisterie. Je crois que 2017 aura eu mon dernier bulletin


Si voter était un devoir ... suivre les cons serait un honneur !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Si voter était un devoir ... suivre les cons serait un honneur !!!


La formule se veut jolie mais elle est stupide.

Avec des idées comme cela, il te faut vivre en Corée du Nord ou dans une quelconque monarchie pétrolière.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour en terminer, est-il logique d'accorder le droit de vote à ceux qui estiment inutile d'accorder quelques mois à leur pays ?



Un livre pour toi :







Je dis bien LE LIVRE, pas le film au troisième degré qu’en a tiré Verhoeven.


----------



## Bartolomeo (9 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La formule se veut jolie mais elle est stupide.
> 
> Avec des idées comme cela, il te faut vivre en Corée du Nord ou dans une quelconque monarchie pétrolière.


Stupide que dalle Moon ... on vit dans une fausse monarchie, avec des dirigeants qui ont de fausses compétences dans un système qui les produit.
Voter ne sert presque à rien ... si, à la limite de se sentir la conscience tranquille mais ça ne change rien à ce que tu te la prennes bien profond.
Fondamentalement ... qu’est ce qui différencie Chirac, Sarko, Hollande, Macron, politiquement parlant ?
4 clones ...


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2018)

Pop Pop Pop  les gars !!!

On arrête de causer politique ici !

Veuillez, s'il vous plaît, prendre le chemin du comptoir pour continuer de débattre de cette question, merci.


----------



## Bartolomeo (9 Juillet 2018)

Bah ouais mais c’est la canicule mec... au comptoir, on baigne dans la sueur !!!


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Bah ouais mais c’est la canicule mec... au comptoir, on baigne dans la sueur !!!


Ça n'est pas mon problème…


----------



## Bartolomeo (9 Juillet 2018)

Ouaip ... la routine en somme...


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2018)

Non ! _La question n'est pas inintéressante en soit même si je remarque qu'elle est récurrente (pas forcément dans les posts de TC) depuis pas mal de temps. La dernière fois je l'ai vue passer, c'était entre e 23 avril et le 5 mai de l'année passée…_ Donc, comptoir ou auto-modération.


----------



## Bartolomeo (9 Juillet 2018)

Récurrence donc question éculée ... next ...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2018)

Tout sujet récurrent s'expose à l'action de l'*A*stiqueur de *C*haudrons *L*e *R*écurant


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Récurrence donc question éculée ... next ...


Il est des questions récurrentes qui, bien qu'elles fussent abordées par tous les côtés, n'ont toujours pas trouvées de réponse définitive. Donc, on peut continuer de creuser, mais pas dans les jardinières de la terrasse. 
Quand Time l'a postée, cette question, c'était plutôt une remarque personnelle qui contrebalançait le souvenir utile qu'il venait de partager. Ça ne demandait pas vraiment à être relevé. Usurp s'y colle, très bien. Mais je vous connais, vous allez montez dans les tours. D'où ma demande…


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2018)

Je m’en voudrais de troubler la quiétude du lieu.



Bartolomeo a dit:


> Bah ouais mais c’est la canicule mec... au comptoir, on baigne dans la sueur !!!



Je me commande un perrier citron-vert et je me relaxe en terrasse. Chez les Teuton, en été, ça tapait dur aussi.

C’était le moment où on regrettait les manœuvres en Champagne, l’hiver, par - 10° et  - 15° C.


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2018)

Ouaip !
C'est pratique un blindé !
Ça te protège des balles, ça passe à peu prêt partout.
Mais qu'est ce que c'est mal isolé !


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais je vous connais, vous allez montez dans les tours. D'où ma demande…


Hé oh ... entre gens civilisés... c'est normal que ça jarte un peu, faut bien exulter ... ça veut pas dire qu'on veut s'occire les uns les autres !

C'est là que je me sens vraiment latin.
Au bled, on s'allume mais une fois le sujet terminé, c'est un verre et on passe à autre chose sans rancune.
La rancoeur, ça ruine les molaires !


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Juillet 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout sujet récurrent s'expose à l'action de l'*A*stiqueur de *C*haudrons *L*e *R*écurant



Il y a plusieurs illustrations de l'illumination mystique ... certaines de tes interventions en sont de très bons exemples !!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je m’en voudrais de troubler la quiétude du lieu.


Susurrer l'hypothèse que ton ombre soit d'après une rumeur incertaine sur le point d'éventuellement passer dans le coin dessèche sur le champ le moindre bouton de rose aux alentours !!!


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2018)

Paye ta respiration… 

Voilà la phrase de malade qui nous sort…
C'est taillé pour un fusilier marin option plongeur démineur, ou bien Jean-Marc Barr dans Le Grand Bleu. 

Sosh à côté c'est tchi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouaip !
> C'est pratique un blindé !
> Ça te protège des balles, ça passe à peu prêt partout.
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est mal isolé !



 ... Faut du courage pour être dans un blindé ! Très peu pour moi ...

Quand tu penses qu'une simple point 50 avec têtes perforantes perce ton blindage et ricoche allègrement dans tout l'habitacle ... 
Sans parler d'un simple panzerfaust qui transforme ton blindé en barbecue géant argh ! 

Autant crever en plein ciel à l'air libre ! 
J'ai toujours été claustrophobe !


----------

